

Tao3D, a new open-source language for real-time 3D animations - c3d
http://sourceforge.net/projects/tao3d/

======
cordite
I would have suggested changing the link to the project site [1] instead of
the download page since it has some sort of presentation that sort of details
what it is about better, though it seems to be laggy or somewhat unresponsive
--even though its transitions are very smooth.

[1]: [http://tao3d.sourceforge.net/#/1](http://tao3d.sourceforge.net/#/1)

~~~
c3d
The main page has shaders in background. This works well if your machine is
beefy enough. But it's apparently an issue with systems such as iPads. I've
temporarily removed the shader backgrounds.

~~~
cordite
It is totally broken now on chrome (desktop)

------
green7ea
The 3D engine behind this looks very flexible while being easy to use which is
pretty hard to do.

The programming language looks very interesting, especially the if
declaration. It seems like a macro/runtime hybrid. Is it based on another
language?

~~~
c3d
It's based on XL ([http://xlr.sf.net](http://xlr.sf.net)).

